# General > Upcoming Events >  TSSA - Ahititi Long Range Challenge - Saturday, 16 February 2019

## Nugget connaisseur

Host:            Taranaki Sports Shooters Association 
Location:      Ahititi (Just on the northern side of Mt Messenger)
Date:           Saturday, 16 February 2019   
Time:           9am for shooters briefing. 
Entry Fee:    $50

This will be a challenging positional shooting competition, run in the long range field shooting format. 
Limited to 50 places only.
There will be two classes: Precision and Open. 
Competitors may enter only one of these two classes, as they will be run at the same time. 
There will be multiple targets at various distances on each stage. 

Precision class:
Precision class course of fire will require a minimum of 70 rounds, spread over 8 shooting stages. 
Target distance will vary from 150m out to 1,000m. 
It should be noted that this class is limited to exclude full length magnums, so no .264 WinMag or 7mmRM etc. Velocities in this class are limited to 3,200fps. 

Open class:
Open class course of fire will require a minimum of 50 rounds spread over 8 shooting stages. Target distance will vary from 600m out to 1,300m.
This class is open to any caliber up to (and including) the 338LM, with a velocity limit of 3,400fps. 
If you want to run a 6.5 or similar you are welcome to but you may struggle to see your hits in this class on the targets set at a longer distance, we have hit indicators but only a limited number.


A post match BBQ will be provided for competitors and we will have a 1 mile target set up for guys to have a go at while scores are being added up at the end of the day.

There will be room for tents and limited room to sleep in the woodshed on the Friday night before the shoot, please message to secure your spot if you want to stay at the venue.

Entry fee of $50 per competitor is required to be pre-paid secure your spot. A refund will be at the discretion of the organizers, with last minute withdrawals unlikely to see a refund. 

Please RSVP to get secure your spot. 

Any questions feel free to ask.

----------

